# Gauge Wheel Jig.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

$200 winner.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/100-ideas-jig-makes-changing-gauge-wheels-quick-work-naa-pam-fretwell/


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I wonder if the “inventor” of that is gonna get in trouble with White Farm Equipment, cuz that is identical to the service tool White supplied when dealers first started selling the 5100 planter in 1982... I’m sure no one cares anymore actually, good for them to make $200 on a $10 investment!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

stack em up said:


> I wonder if the "inventor" of that is gonna get in trouble with White Farm Equipment, cuz that is identical to the service tool White supplied when dealers first started selling the 5100 planter in 1982.


If White did not patent I doubt if they would be in trouble.....and if they did the patent probably has expired by now....35 years + .


----------

